# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Hild-  Newly Created Lucid Induction

## GODLIGHT

Hi, I&#39;ve just finished recording my first lucid induction.  This induction  gave me a lucid dream after the 1st try and this is after I had been trying to achieve lucidity for like 1 month.  It&#39;s my first try at recording an induction and I need tester and reviewers.

All those who desire to apply please answer the following:

1- Have you ever been in trance?

2- Have you achieved lucidity?

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.


Edit: Since of the great interest in testing the induction, I have decided to have everyone who wants it try.  PLease provide honest feedback on the actual induction and on the results obtained in order to improve the induction.

Go get yours

----------


## eppy

> Hi, I&#39;ve just finished recording my first lucid induction.  This induction  gave me a lucid dream after the 1st try and this is after I had been trying to achieve lucidity for like 1 month.  It&#39;s my first try at recording an induction and I need tester and reviewers.
> 
> All those who desire to apply please answer the following:
> 
> 1- Have you ever been in trance?
> 
> 2- Have you achieved lucidity?
> 
> 3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
> ...



1- Have you ever been in trance? sort of

2- Have you achieved lucidity? yes

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid? a month

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.
umm...i&#39;ve always been recording down my dreams every since i was like 7. i&#39;m online here all day practically. im very persistent. i have a big desire to become a lucid master.ummm... thats all i can think of now because im sleepy. oh, and i ususally have great drea recall, and i can give you my opinion and results  ::ninja::

----------


## metcalfracing

I&#39;ve been in a trance several times.
yes, I have. Quite a few times.
I&#39;ve been trying to increase my lucidity for almost a year, if my memory serves me.
I am always eager to try techniques, and I will always give my completely honest opinion. If ya need me, just drop a pm. Good luck with the induction.

----------


## Sythix

I&#39;m very interested in trying this, it sounds quite promising.

1- Have you ever been in trance? 
Absolutely. I&#39;ve been in trances many times and have gone under a trance many different ways whether it be with mental visualization techniques, self-hypnosis, or even binaural beats.

2- Have you achieved lucidity? 
Yes, I&#39;ve achieved lucidity a number of ways and normally can WILD 80% of the time.

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid? 
About 3, nearly 4 years I&#39;ve been into Lucid Dreaming.

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor. 
Well, I&#39;m a Lucid Dream experimenter and I&#39;ve made some *I think* nice contributions to the Attaining Lucidity forum. I&#39;m always looking for new ways to induce lucid dreaming and coming up with ideas to induce them and my main goal is to get more people lucid if other conventional techniques/methods have not worked for them. I&#39;ll provide a detailed account of my experiences with this audio file as honestly as possible. 

Thanks  :wink2:

----------


## Klace

*1- Have you ever been in trance?*
_-No, but I would really like to try to get a lucid via trance/HILD
The concept seems very interesting to me, and I would love to test it out.l_


*2- Have you achieved lucidity?*
_-Yes, yes&#33; many times, Counter in Signature.
Lucid dreaming is amazing and it is now my top hobby to do in my spare time.
Well, sleep spare time.
_
*
3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?*
_-I&#39;ve been lucid dreaming for going on 4 months I believe....
I have many lucid dreams, via different methods, you can see in my signature that I practice some of the most prominent methods on lucid dreaming induction._


*4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.*
_-I am very reliable and would test the induction MP3 however you wanted, and post back results fast, positive or negative. I am very into lucid dreaming and ways to induce lucid dreaming, to be part of your study and test your induction MP3 would be an honor._

----------


## zypher0550

1. Have you ever been in a trance?
       No
2. Have you achieved lucidity?
       Yes
3. How long have you been tryingto get lucid?
       About 7 or 8 months now.  I think I had my first LD about 5 days after starting if memory serves.
4. Other info
       I check there forums daily, so I will always be in contact.  I have good dream recall.  I have lucid dreams rarely enough that it will be easy to tell if there is a big spike in the amount I have.  I&#39;m very passionate about LDing and I&#39;ll do whatever the induction requires every night.

That&#39;s it.  Just a question in case you don&#39;t accept me  :smiley:   Will you eventually release this to everyone once it&#39;s perfected?

----------


## andy360

1- Have you ever been in trance?

I think I have. I use to use the brainwave generator a lot.

2- Have you achieved lucidity?

Yes, I&#39;ve had 3 low level lucids.

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?

About a month or two.

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.

I&#39;m very determined to get good at LDing and I&#39;d love to try out your induction. I&#39;ll be very accurate and honest when recording my results.


Anyway even if you don&#39;t pick me as a tester, I think it&#39;s great that your having a go at making this   ::content::    good luck&#33;

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:


Edit: "warning: This induction may cause intense lucid episodes everynight" - I like the sound of that   ::bigteeth::

----------


## guitargod6t9

1- Have you ever been in trance?  no

2- Have you achieved lucidity? never

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid? for at least a year or so

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.   Im not going to give you a big long sad story because that makes no sense to me.  Ive tried most everything, and im still trying every new thing that comes out if i can get hold of it, simple as that.

----------


## mmv

1. Yes, i&#39;ve been in many trances in the last 6 months since i&#39;ve discovered hypnosis. I did lots of meditation programs also. i can reach really deep meditative/trance-like states.
2. Yes, i have achieved lucidity, but only 4 times in the last 6 months; 2 DILDs, and 2 WILDs.
3. I&#39;v ebeen trying ot get lucid for 6 months.
4. I cannot fall asleep while listening to something. This applied for several hypnosis sessions, brainwave entertainment sessions and random slow music (all played really low, so i dont think this was the problem). i also have DSPS (delayed sleeping phase syndrome - a disorder of the circadian cycle). This is why i usually take 10 mgs of  Zolpidem (also known as Stilnox, a psychoactive drug that helps me going to sleep; it doesn&#39;t suppres my REM sleep, but it causes me amnesia for 2 or 3 hours - so i miss the first dreams of the night; but i succesfully recaleld 2 or 3 dreams per night many times). -- that&#39;s not in my favor, lol, but i thought you should know this stuff. Now, i have an ipod, so i can use the hypnosis tracks easily while in bed and i meditate daily. -- i guess that&#39;s in my favor.

~Vox.

----------


## laconix

1- Have you ever been in trance?
_Those induced by hypnosis tapes and meditation._
2- Have you achieved lucidity?
_Many times, a count would probably around 15+_
3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
_3+ Months_
4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.
_I had a lucid dream that lasted for 5 days, but i only slept for 12 hours._

 :smiley:

----------


## Bonsay

> All those who desire to apply please answer the following:
> 
> 1- Have you ever been in trance?
> 
> 2- Have you achieved lucidity?
> 
> 3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
> 
> 4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.
> ...



1 - Yes a number of times, trying to wild, daydreaming, visualizing, mp3s...
2 - Yes, it comes and goes. I mostly tryed WILDs, but I get DILDs usually.
3 - Since I joined, about 7 months.
4 - Well I remember up two 2 dreams a night, sometimes more, sometimes less. Oh and I have nice HI, very intense when I go to sleep and wake up. I will provide honest feedback, sice I don&#39;t like to lie and it wouldn&#39;t do any good if I did, I only have good intentions.




> _warning:  This induction may cause intense lucid episodes everynight_
> [/b]



Oh, we wouldn&#39;t want that to happen&#33;  ::wink::

----------


## Developer

1- Have you ever been in trance?
_No, I have not_

2- Have you achieved lucidity?
_Yes, 3 times._

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
_About a month._

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.
_I&#39;m really in to lucid dreaming and I&#39;ve great dream control. 

I recall 2+ dreams every night and I don&#39;t know if this is much in favor for me, but I&#39;m a heavy sleeper._

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hi, I&#39;ve just finished recording my first lucid induction.  This induction  gave me a lucid dream after the 1st try and this is after I had been trying to achieve lucidity for like 1 month.  It&#39;s my first try at recording an induction and I need tester and reviewers.
> 
> All those who desire to apply please answer the following:
> 
> 1- Have you ever been in trance?
> 
> 2- Have you achieved lucidity?
> 
> 3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
> ...



1)  Not a deep trance or anything, but I have had some success with other trance-induction. subliminal, and hemi-sync recordings.  Recently I got a book that is supposed to hypnotize you as you read it, but I don&#39;t know if it worked (that&#39;s what it said would happen tho, so who knows?)

2)  Yes, I recently counted the lucids that I have had since starting my dream journal sometime within the last year.  I have had about 35 altogether, I think.

3) I have been a member of DV for almost a year.

4) I have a dream journal that you can read *Here*.  I am pretty good about writing down every thing I can remember about my dreams.  I have a very regular schedule, getting about the same amount of sleep every night, with a little more on weekends.  I usually check DV once a day (slightly addicted.)  I would definitely give you feedback about your method.  I have comfortable earphones that I have slept with lots of times.  I will pretty much do anything within reason to increase my lucid dreams.

----------


## gamersince93

1- Nothing deep, but I have noticed a spike in recall since using ranma&#39;s NLP LD Induction nightly for a week, so something&#39;s working.

2- 4 times, which isn&#39;t too impressive considering my next response.

3- About a year.

4- Well, this project does need a few lucid stragglers just to show how powerful it is.  I&#39;ve had a few SP experiences, although no WILDs.  I do keep up with a journal and RCs, and I did have some lucids... not much else to say, really.

----------


## GODLIGHT

Thanks for all the interest.  I have included the link to the induction in the original post.  


Enjoy  ::bigteeth::

----------


## eppy

awesome, thanks

----------


## M45t3r

1- Have you ever been in trance?

Maybe

2- Have you achieved lucidity?

Yes

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?

I&#39;m lucid dreaming for 1,5 year now and i have lots of lucid dreams, but in most of them i have small - medium control

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor

I had some sleeping paralysis, oobe&#39;s, but no WILD,
sometimes i take vitamines for achieving a lucid dream.
I have good memory, last week i had 4 lucid dreams and i remember all of them.

----------


## zypher0550

Sweet, I&#39;ll start using it tonight.

----------


## Klace

Though one lucid dream is not enough to surmise that it may cause intense lucid episodes every night, I&#39;m still downloading this right now and trying it out.

----------


## mmv

well, my first impression: the quality of the recording is pretty bad and disturbing; if i find the time, i will clean it up a little; second, it&#39;s only 11 minutes long, you sure it&#39;s enough for inducing a trance and giving the necesarely suggestions? how does this differ from the other HILD posted on this forum?

~Vox.

----------


## GODLIGHT

I agree, the recording is shitty, but it&#39;s all I had to record it.  The lenght of the induction is pretty short, I will think about making it longer.  I made it according to my ability to trance out, but I have a lot of experience and should probably consider less experienced users.  

The part about intense lucid is only what the induction is intended to do and not actual results.  I have only started practising hypnosis and I appreciate all feedback that could help me get better.

Keep it coming.

----------


## metcalfracing

I listened to it, I&#39;m gonna do it again before I go to bed. The audio wasn&#39;t very good, but it tranced me out and thats all that matters. It doesn&#39;t matter how you get there, it just matters that you get there.

----------


## GODLIGHT

Yeah I&#39;m going to redo it trying to improve the quality of recording.

----------


## zypher0550

listened to it.  pretty much agree with whats been said.  re-record it, make it a bit longer maybe.  And one other  thing, just make sure you don&#39;t mess up  :smiley:   seriously though, you messed up like twice and I just noticed and it kind of threw me out of trance.

----------


## Talon

> Hi, I&#39;ve just finished recording my first lucid induction.  This induction  gave me a lucid dream after the 1st try and this is after I had been trying to achieve lucidity for like 1 month.  It&#39;s my first try at recording an induction and I need tester and reviewers.
> 
> All those who desire to apply please answer the following:
> 
> 1- Have you ever been in trance?
> 
> 2- Have you achieved lucidity?
> 
> 3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
> ...



1- No 
2- Yes
3- For about 2 weeks
4- To be able to become lucid even more than I have been able to would be great. I will provide any feedback and see how it works. Wish me luck&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

I couldn&#39;t get it.  ::blue::   It said I didn&#39;t enter an access code or something, but I didn&#39;t see where to enter it.

----------


## GODLIGHT

> listened to it.  pretty much agree with whats been said.  re-record it, make it a bit longer maybe.  And one other  thing, just make sure you don&#39;t mess up   seriously though, you messed up like twice and I just noticed and it kind of threw me out of trance.
> [/b]




Got it.  Thanks.  I shall practise not to mess up.

----------


## andy360

Ok, that was a very interesting night.

I first listened to the induction when I went to bed (wearing headphones). My first thought was wow. Your voice was very different to any other voices I had heard in an induction. Yet it worked, I think you&#39;ve got a good voice for it. 

It was only eleven minutes long, so probably not long enough to induce a deep trance for most people. I found it made me very relaxed, very calm, my mind very still and clear. I think I may have been in a trance but not as deep as I would have liked. You made a few mistakes when speaking, which did hinder the effects, but aside from that I thought you did a good job. When it finished I had originally planned to take off the headphones before falling asleep, but I was too relaxed and it wasn&#39;t until a dog started barking outside about half an hour later that I got a up and took them off.

Unfortunately when I woke up 6 hours later I couldn&#39;t remember my dreams and I hadn&#39;t had a LD, although I was aware I had dreamt. Anyway, I tried going back to sleep and doing a WILD, but I remembered about the induction recording. So I went to the toilet, had a drink of water, went to bed and listened to the induction again. I went deeper into the trance this time, and every time you said something I found myself agreeing with it. When you said something about pressing a red button in my dreams I suddenly imagined myself pressing read buttons in various dreams and a neon light flashing saying welcome to lucidity, or some fireworks going off displaying a similar message. I think it worked pretty well the second time. 

Again I was very relaxed when it finished although I did take the headphones off and roll over.......

And I had a WILD, twice&#33; I was more lucid then I had been in the past, I tried spinning and it worked, but I still have some serious issues with dream control. I also remembered two regular dreams I had after that. So I think your induction really worked  ::bigteeth::  &#33; Well at least for me anyway   ::content::  

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Gwendolyn

I think I&#39;ll go ahead and try it, since I some of those things apply to me...Never hurts to try, right?

----------


## GODLIGHT

> Ok, that was a very interesting night.
> 
> I first listened to the induction when I went to bed (wearing headphones). My first thought was wow. Your voice was very different to any other voices I had heard in an induction. Yet it worked, I think you&#39;ve got a good voice for it. 
> 
> It was only eleven minutes long, so probably not long enough to induce a deep trance for most people. I found it made me very relaxed, very calm, my mind very still and clear. I think I may have been in a trance but not as deep as I would have liked. You made a few mistakes when speaking, which did hinder the effects, but aside from that I thought you did a good job. When it finished I had originally planned to take off the headphones before falling asleep, but I was too relaxed and it wasn&#39;t until a dog started barking outside about half an hour later that I got a up and took them off.
> 
> Unfortunately when I woke up 6 hours later I couldn&#39;t remember my dreams and I hadn&#39;t had a LD, although I was aware I had dreamt. Anyway, I tried going back to sleep and doing a WILD, but I remembered about the induction recording. So I went to the toilet, had a drink of water, went to bed and listened to the induction again. I went deeper into the trance this time, and every time you said something I found myself agreeing with it. When you said something about pressing a red button in my dreams I suddenly imagined myself pressing read buttons in various dreams and a neon light flashing saying welcome to lucidity, or some fireworks going off displaying a similar message. I think it worked pretty well the second time. 
> 
> Again I was very relaxed when it finished although I did take the headphones off and roll over.......
> ...




Thanks for the great feeback.  From what you are saying I am going to make the deepening portion of it longer.  It&#39;s my mistake to have made it according to my ability to trance since I can get into a deep trance in like two minutes.  I&#39;m also going to add more about dream control to make it easier to control what happens in the dreams.  I&#39;m to hear it.

----------


## Folqueraine

I have also been unable to download it :-( It tells me "You have reached the download-limit for free-users." although I didn&#39;t download anything else with them. I&#39;ll try again later, but if it fails, would someone mail it to me? (PM me)

----------


## hyper0105

Looks like too many people are downloading, I just managed to get a slot.
I&#39;ll make a new server to download it from


http://www.lucidmp3.phpnet.us/

A little thanks would be appreciated

----------


## gamersince93

I have pretty much the same opinions as everyone else on the file: the recording quality wasn&#39;t the greatest, and it was pretty short, but your voice was definitely unique and effective.  I dropped off into a mild trance within 30 seconds and quickly fell deeper.  I&#39;m definitely setting it to loop tonight, I want to try that again.

----------


## hyper0105

I can&#39;t say that I fell into trance, Though it certainly was relaxing

I will try it again

----------


## metcalfracing

I agree with the relaxing part, when I try to move afterwards I have to yawn and stretch before I can get out of bed.

----------


## StuartThomas

hello  :smiley: 
Although the recording wasn&#39;t what people could consider CD quality, the retro feel of the recording quality (shitty, in other people&#39;s books) somewhat reminded me of spending nights at my grandfathers, so I personally didn&#39;t have a problem with it. The retro feeling of it in itself was relaxing.
I had never before been in trance, and if I had, I can&#39;t remember it now. Until tonight, when I first gave it a try. My body has never before felt quite so relaxed in a waking state. I think this does have a LOT of potential for lucid dreaming, but I have one small question.

Maybe I&#39;m just stupid or finicky, but I&#39;m unable to fall asleep unless on my side, and MAYBE on my stomach... can this apply to any sleeping position, or should it matter?

I&#39;ll keep on toying with it, to get the most that I can out of it, and I have a feeling that&#39;ll be quite a lot. lol

Peace,
Stuart

----------


## GODLIGHT

> hello 
> Although the recording wasn&#39;t what people could consider CD quality, the retro feel of the recording quality (shitty, in other people&#39;s books) somewhat reminded me of spending nights at my grandfathers, so I personally didn&#39;t have a problem with it. The retro feeling of it in itself was relaxing.
> I had never before been in trance, and if I had, I can&#39;t remember it now. Until tonight, when I first gave it a try. My body has never before felt quite so relaxed in a waking state. I think this does have a LOT of potential for lucid dreaming, but I have one small question.
> 
> Maybe I&#39;m just stupid or finicky, but I&#39;m unable to fall asleep unless on my side, and MAYBE on my stomach... can this apply to any sleeping position, or should it matter?
> 
> I&#39;ll keep on toying with it, to get the most that I can out of it, and I have a feeling that&#39;ll be quite a lot. lol
> 
> Peace,
> ...



It&#39;s not absolutely necessary to go to sleep while listening to it.  I suggest listening to it just before going to bed and then lying for sleep.  You can definitively use it in any position, but it may be uncomfortable with headphones while lying on your side.  Good luck on your efforts and report back with any success or suggestions.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I had a few minutes to kill earlier this afternoon and decided to try your induction out.

Firstly, your voice was kind of jarring but I quickly became accustomed to it. Perhaps it wasn&#39;t really your voice but the quality of the recording like everyone else stated. 

And... you did manage to get me into a totally relaxed state. The instructions are simple to follow and your reading pace was adequate. My only suggestion regarding your reading is practice to make the flow of your reading smoother in your next recording.

It did relax me enough that I felt I was verging on sleep. I didn&#39;t opt to sleep though, had things to take care of. I&#39;ll give this another listen later tonight and probably before I go to bed and report on on how it may or may not have affected my dreams. 

I&#39;ll be back. 
 ::D:

----------


## Talon

FEEDBACK Night 1

Last night, I did not have any lucid dreams, but it was A LOT easier to remember them.
I will continue the method for the full 21 nights and see how much it helps.

Would you mind if I added some Tai Chi music to it?

----------


## nyadia

All those who desire to apply please answer the following:

1- Have you ever been in trance?  not really

2- Have you achieved lucidity? yes

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?  i didnt it just started happening and ive been working on controlling it

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.
Edit: Since of the great interest in testing the induction, I have decided to have everyone who wants it try.  PLease provide honest feedback on the actual induction and on the results obtained in order to improve the induction.

Go get yours

_warning:  This induction may cause intense lucid episodes everynight_
[/quote]

----------


## GODLIGHT

> FEEDBACK Night 1
> 
> Last night, I did not have any lucid dreams, but it was A LOT easier to remember them.
> I will continue the method for the full 21 nights and see how much it helps.
> 
> Would you mind if I added some Tai Chi music to it?
> [/b]



Go ahead... add away.  Maybe it&#39;ll make it sound better.  Maybe you&#39;ll be able to add it to the next version.

----------


## eppy

i was wide awake and bored and i listened to your induction and i was almost asleep when i heard a noise that woke me up from the trance. i&#39;ll try this for the 21 days and see what happens. i then tried it again and i didn&#39;t get sleepy as much as before. i wanted to put this one my mp3 player but when i would go to listen to it, it said it couldn&#39;t play it, any ideas? have you listened to it for 21 days and been able to control your dreams at will?

----------


## Miskingo

God knows why, but for such a simple recording that trance is VERY powerful.

----------


## metcalfracing

I can&#39;t wait to see reports from the 21st day, I mean... hearing the induction 21 times... as well as hearing how effective the 21st time will be, should do wonders.

Edit: ... and I just took b6... should be an interesting night for sure  :smiley:

----------


## Zaltoa

very nice, when will the final product be coming out?

----------


## Talon

> Go ahead... add away.  Maybe it&#39;ll make it sound better.  Maybe you&#39;ll be able to add it to the next version.
> [/b]



I will clean it up a little and add the music in.
If you would like I will send it back to you via email if you would like so you can take a look at it.
If there is ANYTHING I am good at in this life, it&#39;s sound&#33;

----------


## Talon

Just got done editing it....

I think this link will work.

----------


## GODLIGHT

> Just got done editing it....
> 
> I think this link will work.
> [/b]



Nicely done.  I very motivated to create the second version of the induction.  I think it&#39;ll be nice if you modify that one too.  Do you have a good sound software that you could recommend to make the recording for the next one.  Otherwise, I&#39;ll have to use my digital voice recorder again.  I did some test tough and the sound quality is better without the microphone.  Figure it out...cheap piece of sh*t.

----------


## Talon

> Nicely done.  I very motivated to create the second version of the induction.  I think it&#39;ll be nice if you modify that one too.  Do you have a good sound software that you could recommend to make the recording for the next one.  Otherwise, I&#39;ll have to use my digital voice recorder again.  I did some test tough and the sound quality is better without the microphone.  Figure it out...cheap piece of sh*t.
> [/b]



LOL. A good program... hmmm.
Audacity is decent. Just search it up on Google. It is freeware. I would recommend going to Wal-Mart and just getting a Logitech headset. They are excellent quality for the price. A decent one is about &#036;15 USD. To really make a big difference, I would upgrade the sound card. If you would like me to mix the recordings as well as clean them up, let me know. I would be more than happy to help you out. I love it lol.

----------


## Zaltoa

would it help to loop this while i sleep, or is it only really necesary to play it once while laying in bed, i started to trance out really good last night listening to it once, but i think looping it would be better, not sure, ill have to give it a try

----------


## Talon

> It&#39;s not absolutely necessary to go to sleep while listening to it.  I suggest listening to it just before going to bed and then lying for sleep.  You can definitively use it in any position, but it may be uncomfortable with headphones while lying on your side.  Good luck on your efforts and report back with any success or suggestions.
> [/b]



Here&#39;s your answer...   :smiley:  
Highlighted in red.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I just listened to the induction (edited one by Talon), and it felt really good, and like it would help me. I actually like the fact that it&#39;s only 11:30 minutes, as I don&#39;t have enough atttention to listen to much more. I like the induction, and I will see if I get lucid tonight, as I have had success with HILD before, and don&#39;t see why it shouldn&#39;t work now.

----------


## TeaSea

I listened to this and I am amazed. Man you are awesome I am only about 1/3 of the way through and I can hardly type and I just realised that I had lied down on the desk&#33;
 Just tried the edited one, but I think it would be better with the ambience and singing quieter, but still a nice touch&#33;
I cannot WAIT to use it 21 times
Keep it up and looking forward to the new version&#33;
ALSO TRY THIS - IT ISN&#39;T MINE BUT TRY IT&#33;
click here

----------


## eppy

it won&#39;t let me download it , it said it failed to download or whatever. whoever put it on another uploading thing last time, maybe do that, i would be very happy, thanks.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> ALSO TRY THIS - IT ISN&#39;T MINE BUT TRY IT OR ELSE&#33;&#33;&#33;
>  <a href="http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=43964&hl=trance" target="_blank">http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...4&hl=trance </a>
> 
> [/b]



Link doesn&#39;t work, but thanks anyway. Maybe you can redo the link?

Godlight, I&#39;ll try out the latest version from talon tonight. With music... 
One thing: I tried to listen to ranma14&#39;s trance induction recording, but my iPod always stopped playing it at about 8 mins, which obviously stopped the trance. If the same thing happens with this, can someone tell me how to stop it?

edit: love the music  :tongue2:

----------


## Talon

> Just tried the edited one, but I think it would be better with the ambience and singing etc. quieter, but still a nice touch&#33;
> 
> [/b]



I agree 100%. After listening to it attempting to go to sleep, I found that the music did get a little loud after the first 5-7 minutes.
GODLIGHT if you will allow, I would love to work with you on more of these... maybe even for just relaxation or other things. Can we give it a shot?

----------


## GODLIGHT

> I agree 100%. After listening to it attempting to go to sleep, I found that the music did get a little loud after the first 5-7 minutes.
> GODLIGHT if you will allow, I would love to work with you on more of these... maybe even for just relaxation or other things. Can we give it a shot?
> [/b]



Your help would be much appreciated.  How do you want to help?  If you have ideas for scripts or if you would want to create some induction that would also be great.  PM me and well discuss ways to collaborate.

----------


## SKA

*1- Have you ever been in trance?* Many Times. I am now able to Entrance myself at will.

*2- Have you achieved lucidity?* Yes. Countless times. Naturally since youth (Back then I didn&#39;t know it was a Special Phenomenon) and lately Spontaniously I have lucids every now and then. 

*3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?* About a year or 2 or so. After my Youthly Lucids (In which I never tried to have them, but just had them) I had a Terrible Dryspell of about +/- 12 years before I learned about the Defenition of Lucid Dreaming and got back into it again.

*4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.* Hypnosis MP3s have I tried before have worked miracles on the area of Trancing me out and sending me to Wonderland REALLY fast. I mean like within 30 miutes, sometimes within 15 minutes. I guess the fact that I have always had Lucids in my Youth Naturally pleads for me too. And that I still occasionally have Lucid Dreams while I wasn&#39;t trying to induce them consciously allthough I really haven&#39;t had one, not a Real high level Lucid, in quite some time now. maybe no lREAL ucid in like a month or 4.

Now I&#39;ll go download your MP3 to check it out.
Right now I can&#39;t be arsed to find batteries for my MP3 player to try it tonight. I will try it another night.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Hey, I&#39;ve been listening to it just before going to bed for about 4-5 nights now, and it&#39;s getting easier to relax to. I think it may be helping with dream recall, and not sure about LDs yet, since I don&#39;t have them a lot anyhow. I also think the music is a bit loud, and the singing distracts a bit. Maybe just instrumental in the next version?

Godlight: if you make a new version, would you like me to carry on using the old one for the full 21 days or switch to the new revised version?

----------


## Adanac

> Hi, I&#39;ve just finished recording my first lucid induction.  This induction  gave me a lucid dream after the 1st try and this is after I had been trying to achieve lucidity for like 1 month.  It&#39;s my first try at recording an induction and I need tester and reviewers.
> 
> All those who desire to apply please answer the following:
> 
> 1- Have you ever been in trance?
> 
> 2- Have you achieved lucidity?
> 
> 3- How long have you been trying to get lucid?
> ...




1. Yes, but it was self-induced.
2. Yes, ten times.
3. See join date on left.
4. Maybe not in my favor, but I am in a dry spell and willing to try just about anything. I need my Ld fix.

----------


## Adanac

YES&#33;&#33;&#33;   ::bigteeth::   ::bigteeth::   ::bigteeth::   It worked. I was going to do the 21 days even if it didn&#39;t but I am for sure now. It worked the first night&#33;&#33;&#33; I listened to it right before bed, and at 2:30 ish my dog woke me up, I let her out and imagined the big red button as I went to sleep. I didn&#39;t actually use the button in the dream but I still became lucid and had a _very_ good lucid dream. Thank you for ending my dry spell&#33;  ::bigteeth::   ::bowdown::   ::bigteeth::

----------


## GODLIGHT

> YES&#33;&#33;&#33;      It worked. I was going to do the 21 days even if it didn&#39;t but I am for sure now. It worked the first night&#33;&#33;&#33; I listened to it right before bed, and at 2:30 ish my dog woke me up, I let her out and imagined the big red button as I went to sleep. I didn&#39;t actually use the button in the dream but I still became lucid and had a _very_ good lucid dream. Thank you for ending my dry spell&#33;   [/b]



Always glad to hear of peeps successes.  I haven&#39;t seen the red button yet either, but I think that it act well as a symbolic representation for the very abstract idea of lucid dreaming.  Please keep us up to date with your progresses and successes.

----------


## Adanac

> Always glad to hear of peeps successes.  I haven&#39;t seen the red button yet either, but I think that it act well as a symbolic representation for the very abstract idea of lucid dreaming.  Please keep us up to date with your progresses and successes.[/b]



Will do, I&#39;m going to bed now.   ::content::

----------


## Adanac

::bigteeth::  Another Lucid last night. That&#39;s 2 for 2&#33;&#33;&#33; This one was crappy though, only about 10 seconds long. I became aware as the dream was fading, so I destroyed everything with fire. I never even thought of DEILD  ::roll::  . But the point is it&#39;s 2 for 2 so far.

----------


## Adanac

Okay well I&#39;ve got some good news and some bad news. Bad news, no lucid last night, and almost no recall as well. I was up late, but that&#39;s all. Good news, I tranced out much quicker than normal even for me, although it made it hard to focus on the words as I was getting some distracting HI. A weird experiance. I&#39;ll try again tonight.

----------


## GODLIGHT

> Okay well I&#39;ve got some good news and some bad news. Bad news, no lucid last night, and almost no recall as well. I was up late, but that&#39;s all. Good news, I tranced out much quicker than normal even for me, although it made it hard to focus on the words as I was getting some distracting HI. A weird experiance. I&#39;ll try again tonight.[/b]



Don&#39;t sweat it.  You don&#39;t have to consciously listen to the words.  Every time you go into trance, it&#39;ll be different.  Some trance, I go so deep that I just come out at the end of the induction without any recollection of the last 20-30 minutes.  I just come out.  At bit like sleeping without recall.  And this can happen at anytime, even in the middle of the afternoon.  

 Godspeed  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Adanac

Am I the only one testing this other than you Godlight?

----------


## GODLIGHT

> Am I the only one testing this other than you Godlight?[/b]



As it stands now, you are the only tester that is posting his experimental results.  As for me, I am testing it, seeing as it&#39;s my voice in the recording, it&#39;s just like if I were talking to myself.  I&#39;ve yet to see significant result using it.  Although when my GF reads it to me, it has more impact. I will keep testing it though.

----------


## TripleX223

i wish to test, but i gtg send me wht i got to do

----------


## Adanac

Well I forgot to listen to it last night, and no lucid. I _will_ tonight though.

----------


## mtfuji

I will try the first version with crappy sound quality and no music.

1- Have you ever been in trance? 
I don&#39;t really know what trance is. I have been in a state of pretty deep meditation hundreds of times. Does that count as trance?

2- Have you achieved lucidity?
Yes.

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid? 
I haven&#39;t really been "trying" for a while. I guess I will start trying again now. :-) (Sometimes I get lucid without trying, but intention definitely helps.)

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.
Not really.

By the way, could you recommend any literature on hypnosis?

----------


## Adanac

> By the way, could you recommend any literature on hypnosis?[/b]



Wikipedia, LOL. Someone posted in attaining lucidity on a book "How to hypnotise yourself with your eyes open". Or something to that effect.

Did it last night, fell asleep when you got to my hips. I almost got lucid. Someone I know said something that didn&#39;t make sense, and I started to question it, but then I made up some dumb reason why it makes sense.   ::roll::   Had very strange dreams though. Good ones too, (  ::hump::  )

----------


## Adanac

No luck lsat night, but I did go to bed 5 and a half hours later then normal. I don&#39;t even remember any dreams.

----------


## Adanac

Okay, I didn&#39;t listen to it last night, and I remembered a lot of dreams. I&#39;m not going to use this nightly anymore. I will use it sparingly when I feel like I _need_ a LD, or when I am in a severe dry spell. I think this will have better effects.

----------


## 360alex

hey godlight-

i&#39;ve been listening to your mp3 for the past week or so before bed.  the voice at first was different, as people have said, but i believe it works.  some of the writing isnt that strong, where&#39; you&#39;re talking about listning to it 27 times or something like that. .. it was towards the end and it kind of woke me up from trance because i was like &#39;what is he talking about?&#39;  but anyway.. haven&#39;t had any lucid dreams yet (i&#39;ve never had one really), but i listen anyway to chill out before bed, it&#39;s quite easy to roll over and go to sleep afterwards.  

i hope you&#39;ve found a way to make the audio quality better ... i&#39;m a sound engineer so if you need any pointers or want me to put some music/effects on your voice track then let me know.  maybe make the track 30:00 and just have some white noise or something happening in the background with your voice just coming in faintly and sporatically as the track progresses and the listener is deeper in trance.

the track is quite relaxing none the less though dude, looking forward to the next one.

360

----------


## the real pieman

1- Have you ever been in trance? Yes, or atleast i think so...

2- Have you achieved lucidity? Yes many times...

3- How long have you been trying to get lucid? 1 year or so...

4- Other information that you believe would be in your favor.

i have had around 3 successful shared dream while 1 was lucid and intended...

----------


## skuruza

how do you use these recordings? i have never tried these, so tell me how. maybe they can help a lot.


1- yes

2- yes

3- it comes naturally, so all my life

4- i do not know... i have experienced tons of controlled and non conrtolled lucids.

----------


## Elwood

The reason why the trance is so powerful is because he talks like Creepy guy in Half life 2.

----------

